

Ads replace vacant storefronts - quizbiz
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/12/business/media/12adco.html?hp

======
pie
There used to be an incredibly disturbing full-store video billboard in
midtown Manhattan. It looked like the windows and glass doors of an ordinary -
if somewhat close to the sidewalk - office, except the perspective was skewed
(which it had to be, existing on a flat video screen and all). I don't recall
what it was advertising.

I've been seeing a lot more of these plastered-over storefronts lately. It
feels sort of like living inside a big plastic product that hasn't been
unwrapped yet.

------
JacobAldridge
Why pay to have a storefront in a busy location, when you can get all the
marketing benefits for only 10-15% of the price?

You can then eat 8-10 times as much ramen (think: eat daily, not weekly) as
you work from the room above your garage.

------
sachinag
First thing I did was try to see if I could get one. But it looks like the
$500/month deal was a one-off. But I'd do that in a heartbeat.

------
gne1963
Perhaps they also need to consider discount office space for fledgling hacker
business...

